# 67 GTO custom concours chassis detail tags



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

I’ve been going over my broadcast sheet and looking at the various codes for things like the shocks, springs, diff, etc and found that the available detail decals on the market aren’t even close to what my car has. I’ve been speaking with Dr Decal about making a custom set that matches my car’s codes. He suggested asking if anyone else would be interested in a set to make it worthwhile for him to reproduce a couple of them. If anyone is building, or has a concours level 67 GTO, HO, TH400, with AC, and want a set to match their car, please post it here. If you’re unsure of the codes, I can clarify it here as well. Some of the codes will cover other combos as well. The main thing is the springs and shocks codes specific for cars with AC.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

He’s probably going to make spring decals for 4 speed A/C cars too if anyone is interested.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Here’s a link to the new detail tags for Pontiacs:

https://www.drdecal.com/product-category/pontiac-labels-tags/body-chassis-pontiac-labels-tags/

A couple of different options available to match the most common GTO configurations.


----------

